# Regular Season Game 36: Houston Rockets @ New York Knicks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(18-17)/(9-24)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 9, 7:30 p.m. ET*
*Madison Square Garden*














































*Alston / Head / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Marbury / Crawford / Richardson / Randolph / Curry*


*Preview

Before leaving the Verizon Center on Tuesday night, Dikembe Mutombo took a final lap around the court following Houston's win over the Washington Wizards.

He wanted to savor one more special moment in his final season.

"It was good," Mutombo said with a giant grin. "This is where my career started from my college days (at Georgetown). This was my last game here. I got a chance to talk to some friends and family. I loved it."

Mutombo is simply enjoying every second of his farewell tour.

The Rockets reserve center is planning to retire following the season, ending what has been an impressive 16-year run through the NBA. But with at least three months remaining before he puts on a uniform for the last time, Mutombo is taking pleasure in his final 29-city tour.

He'll play in Madison Square Garden one last time Wednesday night when the Rockets visit the New York Knicks.

"My teammates will tell you that Deke is having fun," Mutombo said. "I try to make sure every day -- especially when I'm away from my wife and kids -- that I connect myself with my teammates and my fans. I just try to step out of the hotel and get something to eat with the guys. I just want to enjoy this because it's not going to be around soon."

Mutombo, the league's oldest player at 41, nearly retired after the Rockets' first-round playoff setback to the Utah Jazz last season. He was disappointed with his reduced role in the postseason as well as the team's earlier-than-expected exit.

But he changed his mind after a meeting with former Rockets star Hakeem Olajuwon. The Rockets star urged Mutombo to return for one more season so that he didn't leave the game with a sour taste in his mouth.

Since that talk with Olajuwon, Mutombo has embraced his final run through the NBA.

His teammates have noticed that Mutombo is having fun -- even if they'd prefer him to be around even longer.

"It's sad that it's his last season because I've enjoyed playing the last three years with him," Rockets center Yao Ming said. "He's not just a teammate, he's like the older brother -- the oldest. He's a great model for this team. He's always ready to play even though he hasn't gotten a lot of minutes."

Mutombo has appeared in 13 games this season. He's averaged 8.4 minutes in those games, mainly receiving playing time when Yao has been slowed by foul trouble.

Still, he's had his moments. During Houston's win over New York on Jan. 5, Mutombo provided a big lift in a mere seven minutes of action. He grabbed four rebounds and stuffed two shots. The two blocks were his first of the season.

"That was the first time he had a block in eight years," Rockets guard Steve Francis joked.

Mutombo's credentials, of course say, otherwise.

Despite seeing reduced minutes these days, the center has preserved his legacy as one of the game's greatest defenders and shot blockers. The eight-time All-Star is second on the NBA's all-time blocked shots list and is a four-time Defensive Player of the Year.

Yao said he has learned a ton from Mutombo.

"I learn a lot from him," Yao said. "He's taught me how to prepare yourself in the game and how you should carry yourself. He hasn't really worked with me on skill. Mostly on mentality."
Mutombo is satisfied with what he has accomplished.

"By the time I walk away from this game, I want to be remembered as one of the best shot blockers that ever played this game," Mutombo said. "I was actually reflecting today on my career and how I was able to play 16 years. I can say to myself, 'I did what I set out to do. I did what I told my fans I was going to do, which was to block as many shots as I can and grab as many rebounds as I can.' That's what I'm going to be remembered for. During my rookie season, I said I wanted to be the best rebounder and the best shot blocker. I'm going to make a lot of money doing it and I did it. I can leave this game and smile."

Mutombo promises this season will be his last because he assured his six children that he'd be spending more time at home.

He is certainly taking in every moment as if its his last.

"I'm enjoying this" Mutombo said.


Knicks Update: The Knicks are off to one of their worst starts in franchise history. How bad is it? New York has lost 13 of its last 15 games. They've struggled in every facet of the game, but their defensive numbers loom the largest. The Knicks are allowing teams to shoot a whopping 48.2 percent, good enough for the worst mark in the league.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Let the end of the jdig boycott commence!! PLEASE!  This is another trap game so I hope the Rox come out firing on all cylinders!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

As I recall Yao eats Curry for breakfast everytime. Unfortunately Randolph also eats KFC. I suggest we throw in Pepsi Scola to slow him down.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Rockets are on fire! Are you?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gotta win this one.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Let the end of the jdig boycott commence!! PLEASE! This is another trap game so I hope the Rox come out firing on all cylinders!


JOHNNY GETS TO WATCH A BASKETBALL GAME!!!:yay::yay::yay:

After lowering my expectations to a 3 game win streak I don't want the team to stop there. From what I have been reading in the threads, we are playing well and I get to watch now.

It's like falling in love all over again. I am so fired up for this game I can't wait. I'm gonna keep it positive. Big Love to the team. I hope Rafer, AB, and Luther keep it going.

Go Rockets!!! 4 IN A ROW!!!:cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ Lets do this


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol easy win. Get ready for an empty arena


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's go Rockets! Anybody going to storm on this thread during the game?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol funny how they're cheering for us.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ugly shot selections by the Rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao is dominating the first half.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Robinson


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Damn Robinson


yeah... thats going to be on the top ten


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

6-0 run (13 rbs for Hayes)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> yeah... thats going to be on the top ten


*Did somebody say Top 10!?* - Yao


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> *Did somebody say Top 10!?* - Yao


HELLs YEAH!!! nice nice but yao usually gets snub on the top ten plays or hes on the other side


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

this isn't where i thought this game would be at the end of the 3rd 75-74 but at least we're leading.....:uhoh:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

LMAO! I think the crowd was CHEERING when Isiah Thomas got ejected...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW I thought our confidence was up we were ballin'

But now even if we win its not a solid win against the Knicks.

This will be a let down. Less of a let down if we win but still a small let down.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

well at least we are finishing strong


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao with 36 with 1:30 to go... can he reach a new career high (previous was 41)?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I take it back we are finishing this game really well.

Maybe this will give the team confidence to finish off games.

NOTE: THe only major problem I have had is that when Yao gets a rebound he doesnt secure the ball. The Knicks got a few offensive rebounds by smacking it out of the hands of Yao.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, my cash is doubled! 

Rockets Rock!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rockets with the win! :clap: I like the way the Rockets are playing right now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

6 out of 7!...can Tmac come off the bench? I always love to listen to the Garden crowd, espically when the knicks are fighting. I wish our homecrowd got that excited. Alston Loves coming home, I'm sure - I think I saw him waving to his family right before Thomas got ejected.

David Lee expression on Yao Dunk was classic, I only wish this game was televised in HD


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

3 words: YAO's A BEAST!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh that Yao dunk made my day. I wish Yao can play against Eddy Curry every night.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like Golden State will lose tonight, so that'll put us just 1 game out of the final playoff spot, woohoo!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Looks like Golden State will lose tonight, so that'll put us just 1 game out of the final playoff spot, woohoo!


nice we should win next game too aginst the wolves but then we play the hornets next which would be a nice challenge and evalutaion about our team and hope t-mac would get back soon so we can take a good look at this team um..the game after the hornets is sixers (we have to avenge for the blow out loss to them) then the spurs the real test but all in all we have a better month with games vs the sonics twice and portland


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


>


yo cornholio, do you have the pic where yao dunked on Malik ?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

/\ Beautiful


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lingi1206 said:


> yo cornholio, do you have the pic where yao dunked on Malik ?


I saw one, but Malik flew off too fast so he wasn't in the picture


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao's dunks didn't make it on NBA top 10 of January 9. Guess who was number 5 and 3.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> Yao's dunks didn't make it on NBA top 10 of January 9. Guess who was number 5 and 3.


Yeah, that is BS!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah that figures like i said before yao always get snub cause i guess he is 7-6 nothing he does is amazing i guess


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, if Yao does a 360, between the leg dunk from the 3 point line. I am sure that would be on the NBA daily top 10 plays. 

The Rockets doesn't get on the NBA top 10 much. I think they oversell LeBron. So many of his simple dunks ended up on the Highlights, what's up with that?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know, all I know is that Tim Legler and Screamin A Smith hates everything to do with the Rockets. 

Anyone catch Legler's top 5 centers he would choose to have in a game 7 situation? It was atrocious... (on NBA coast to coast couple nights ago)

1. Dwight Howard
2. Andrew Bynum (wtf?)
3. Greg Oden (wtf?!?!?!?!?!?)
4. Amare Stoudemire
5. Yao Ming

Im gonna post this in the NBA forum, see what people say


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I dont know, all I know is that Tim Legler and Screamin A Smith hates everything to do with the Rockets.
> 
> Anyone catch Legler's top 5 centers he would choose to have in a game 7 situation? It was atrocious... (on NBA coast to coast couple nights ago)
> 
> ...


THAT IS F***ING RIDICULOUS. what is up with that i have lost a lot of respect for him HOW could ODEN not even play a game and be above Yao how does Legler have a job? so wrong so wrong


----------

